# Install Issue With Add-on GTO Formula Steering Wheel



## 72GoatMan (May 21, 2009)

Hey guys! I'm new to the forum :cheers and own a 72 GTO, column shifter auto, and non-tilt column.

I installed an original Formula steering wheel after purchasing all the the accessories and everything went smoothly(horn works, wheel fully installed) but notice there is a gap in between the steering wheel collar and the steering column.

When I push real hard on the center cap, or wheel itself, the collar goes flush with the column but it springs back to having a gap because the nut is as tight as my socket set would tighten it and i can't keep the pressure spring?? engaged.

How do I get the steering wheel collar flush with the steering column if the nut is fully tightened already?

Also, is there a trick to getting the rubber horn button snapped in place? It seems like it is going to break when I try to install it into the 3 plastic grrooves of the horn adaptor grooves. I broke one of the prongs trying to bend it- now I need a replacement but don't want to break it again :willy:

Thanks very much for any help.


----------

